# عناوين وارقام شركات البترول



## ibrahim_mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?32q9ae8mo0ebt7d

دة ملف pdf منقول من احد المنتديات للمنفعة العامة 
فيه ارقام وفاكسات وعناوين شركات البترول(حفر وتكرير)


----------



## explorator (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر على هذا الملف


----------



## wasfi74w (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------

